# viper 5301 remote starter killed the battery



## Efii

I got viper 5301 remote starter installed on my Yaris 2007. Next day, the car does not start at all. I jump started and replaced a new battery. After two days, the same thing happened. I went back to the technician who installed the remote and he could not help me at all. What I noticed afterwords was that the passenger side airbag illuminates even when the car was not running or on. I guessed this might have drained the battery. May be something else. I am planning to go back to the technician on Monday. Any advice as to what to tell him to do?

Does this device kill the car battery?


----------



## Raylo

No, it should not kill the battery. It should draw only a few milliamps, like the memory in your radio. You got a bad install or a defective unit.


----------



## jaggerwild

Efii said:


> I got viper 5301 remote starter installed on my Yaris 2007. Next day, the car does not start at all. I jump started and replaced a new battery. After two days, the same thing happened. I went back to the technician who installed the remote and he could not help me at all. What I noticed afterwords was that the passenger side airbag illuminates even when the car was not running or on. I guessed this might have drained the battery. May be something else. I am planning to go back to the technician on Monday. Any advice as to what to tell him to do?
> 
> Does this device kill the car battery?


 You could tell him your brother in law works for the dealer he looked at it and said get a lawyer, as the install is so bad. Then see what they say............ Sounds like a relay is hooked up so as to keep it powered up all the time and draining the battery. Like an ignition source is hooked to a constant, hence draining the battery.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## lcurle

who the heck uses relays anymore for these installs???? Print this and take it to the tech who installed it:
12 VOLT CONSTANT YELLOW (+) and GRAY (+) @ IGNITION HARNESS 
STARTER BLACK (+) (2) Wires both are common @ IGNITION HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 PINK (+) @ IGNITION HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 GREEN (+) @ IGNITION HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 WHITE (+) @ IGNITION HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE YELLOW (-) @ IGNITION HARNESS 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) WHITE (-) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) GREEN (+) @ FUSE BOX, TOP LEFT 30-Pin Plug, Pin 29 
POWER LOCK BROWN (TYPE B) See NOTE *2 IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, 20-Pin Plug, Pin 7 
POWER UNLOCK YELLOW to GREEN (TYPE B) Requires Double Pulse IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, 20-Pin Plug, Pin 8 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE WHITE to ORANGE (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, 20-Pin Plug, Pin 10 
DOOR TRIGGER See NOTE *3 @ FUSE BOX, TOP LEFT 30-Pin Plug 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION PINK (-), Requires Part #775 Relay @ FUSE BOX, LEFT SIDE, 6-Pin Plug, Pin 2 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN BLACK to LIGHT GREEN (-) @ FUSE BOX, TOP 36-Pin Plug, Pin 28 
TACH LIGHT GREEN @ DATA LINK Connector, under drivers dash, Pin 9 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE GREEN to PURPLE (+) @ FUSE BOX, TOP LEFT, 30-Pin Plug, Pin 12 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM DISARMS with UNLOCK 
ANTI-THEFT TOYOTA'S TRANSPONDER ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM @ IGNITION TUMBLER 
NOTES
NOTE *1 The KEYSENCE YELLOW (-) wire can be used as a DISARM wire for the Factory Security, a constant (-) Negative to this wire will DISARM.

NOTE *2 TEST the LOCK and UNLOCK wires while turning the Key in the DRIVERS DOOR KEY CYLINDER.


NOTE *3 The DRIVERS DOOR is a RED (-) Pin 21. The PASSENGER DOOR is a BLUE (-) Pin 24. The DRIVERS REAR DOOR is a GREEN(-) Pin 5. And the PASSENGER REAR DOOR is a BLUE (-), Pin 20. When connecting to an ALARM SYSTEM use all 4 wires and DIODE ISOLATE, See DIAGRAM.


----------



## Efii

Thank you so much guys. Your advice helped me a lot.


----------



## lcurle

he prolly tied into the wrong wire on accident, since there are about 10 orange (+) wires behind the fuse box. Could be a simple mistake, the LAST thing I would do is start to threaten legal action, if someone tried this with me, then I would not fix the problem but have them trespassed permanently. jumping on that band wagon brands you for life.


----------

